# Opinions on 50 Gallon?



## kkaso783 (Sep 25, 2008)

Just did a full clean on my 50 gallon and wondered what you guys thought of the results after over a year of growth?

Feel free to post any suggestions on trimming, plant selection, placement, etc.

Thanks!

Originally:










Currently:


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

wow what a nice fill in!!! nice job!!!


----------



## berniekooi (Jan 26, 2009)

Man it looks like you have air stones in your tank! haha. Really nice tank and layout, is there a current that is keeping the rotala from growing more over what looks like flame moss? Also how does the AquariumPlants.com Total Substrate Pellet Fertilizer work? I was looking at getting some of that but would like to talk to someone else before getting them. Would you recommend them or perhaps go with another pellet fertilizer?


----------



## Garon (Mar 22, 2005)

Looks great! I have the same CO2 system as you and method for dispersion. How often do you need to change out (and clean) the little green sponge in the reactor?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ill break down by pros and cons

*pro*
good source of light
tank looks so healthy your mollys are breeding
great lush growth
very clean water it seems
i dont see any algae

*cons*
your plants are not arranged in any fashion
your decorative materials are too small and not enought (i.e. wood or stones)
you seem to have a bit of equitment in the tank (to remove what it not needed would add asthetic appeal)
add a touch of red(optional)
and trim that moss by golly
if you want you could toss the bubble bar (optional back the the equipment thing)
ooo and you could consider adding a background (black or white)

well i hope i didnt butcher you

i like your tank though it looks very clean and bright good luck in your aquascaping adventure

thanks
elliot


----------



## garydogwood (Dec 28, 2009)

wow, that is very impressive. very nice growth and looks healthy. keep up the great work. i enjoy seeing before and after pictures. very inspiring.

gw


----------



## kkaso783 (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes there is a current behind the rotala that is flowing a tad forward and mostly to the left. As far as the pellet fertilizer, it seems to do a good job and I use "Trace" for revitalizing plants and "Total" for pure growth. There are different options of the AquariumPlants website. I recommend the pellets from them, just make sure you get their applicator too - it makes it much easier!


----------



## kkaso783 (Sep 25, 2008)

Garon, I have to rinse out the green sponge about once a month and replace it every 3-4 months. I love the CO2 system that we use  it's so easy!


----------



## kkaso783 (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks for the pros and cons doubleott05! I took some of your advice and did some trimming and alterations...I'll post new pics soon stay posted!


----------



## kkaso783 (Sep 25, 2008)

New Pics!!

Post comments Please!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

wow look at that hack job. good job man you know you could prob chop that rotala in half. and replant if you wanted to the trimmings along the back behind that moss if you wanted. that would help you fill that empty space there in the back and the stumps would start to get bushy. but thats IMO. 

good job 
Elliot


----------

